# Meadows Villa types



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,
Arriving in Dubai in 2 weeks and thank you to everyone on this forum who answered our questions in the past few weeks. 
So we are settled on the Meadows and searching for a villa to rent. But we are finding it difficult to tell, from the real estate adverts, the difference between the different villa types. Does any one have a site or a document to explain these. The advertised rents really vary widely and we cannot tell why.

Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

In Meadows there alot of of different types, 

the price will reflect how many bedrooms it has, the location e.t.c

if you see something saying 4E or 4M - this means its an END villa or MIDDLE villa, like the way springs is laid out, but meadows are bigger ranging from 4000 SQFT upwards - type 4 / 5 refers to bedrooms, and when it says MEADOWS 1/2/3 - this is the Meadows cluster it is in...


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

marc said:


> In Meadows there alot of of different types,
> 
> the price will reflect how many bedrooms it has, the location e.t.c
> 
> if you see something saying 4E or 4M - this means its an END villa or MIDDLE villa, like the way springs is laid out, but meadows are bigger ranging from 4000 SQFT upwards - type 4 / 5 refers to bedrooms, and when it says MEADOWS 1/2/3 - this is the Meadows cluster it is in...


Thanks marc.
Do you know why the rents vary so much between dubizzle and say betterhomes ? There seems to be some really low rents on dubizzle that make me wonder if the adverts are genuine. 
I read that you you have helped people find places to rent in the past. Do you still do that ? 

Thanks


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I would not advise to use betterhomes, as they price properties very high, getting the most they can, and getting money back from the landlord charging you more - and not charging you commission, instead they hide it in the price...

Dubizzle is good, but again, people put stupid prices on there just so you can call up and they get your number, and offer you something else.

I will PM you...


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Google Remax Dubai. They have all the plans on their website. A Meadows Type 7, for example is a 5 bedroom. Hattans are generally lake facing. I'd try and go with Dubizzle before Better Homes.


----------

